# Portfolio Website Critique



## grant (Dec 7, 2010)

So this is for video, but these forums are awesome and I'd love people's suggestions.

PM for new site link

I wasn't sure if I should put the 'portfolio' page as the home page.

Also not sure about the blurb on the services page. Pretty much I'm just starting out and don't like to bill myself as a professional considering that I'm not. Most of the jobs I'm picking up are under $500. But should I make the blurb sound more professional? Not sure if what I have right now is a turn off for people even if they are on a low budget. I try to come across as just a young guy whose starting off and you could simply get a good deal off a beginner.

This also is more of side work freelancing as I'm trying to do more crew work, but don't know how to add that aspect in or if i should.

Thanks alot.


----------



## LuminatX (Dec 9, 2010)

I like it, its clean, simple, to the point, nothing flashy.
you let your work speak for itself.

good job


----------



## SusanMart (Dec 14, 2010)

I've created a lot of portfolio templates as a web-designer and I can say for sure that your portfolio website is created quite good. There used clear colours, not unobtrusive background which doesn't distract visitors attention from your photoes.


----------

